# Detergents and Soaps Question



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I use Orvus WA Paste to wash all my horse's blankets and wraps as she has sensitive skin. I was wondering if I could also use this to wash liners, blankies, snuggle bags, and the wheel for my hedgie. 
Orvus is technically made for bathing horses, cattle, sheep etc but it's also used as a laundry detergent for quilts.

The ingredients are as follows.
sodium lauryl sulfate, lauryl alcohol, sodium sulfate, water. NO phosphate. Biodegradable surfactants

http://www.amazon.com/Procter-And-Gambl ... B000JCCVQU


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not quite sure, because it says "Not for Home Use".
I would just stick with a Purex or Arm & Hammer Unscented Detergent, just to be safe.


----------

